# Anyone here own an Onkyo TX-NR414 or similar model Onkyo?



## reber1b (Jun 14, 2007)

Into my Onkyo TX-NR414, I have six HDMI inputs, two DTV receivers, a DVD recorder and three internet streamers -- a Western Digital TV Live, a Sony TVPlay, and a Roku. All of these work fine, but I have one more device I want to connect, and that is a plain vanilla CD player using just the left/right analog audio inputs. I have been told that the reason I can't hear the CD player is because the 414 doesn't upconvert signals to HDMI. I understand that, but what I don't understand is what a simple CD player connection has to do with HDMI or the TV. I have it connected to the left/right audio ports that correspond to the "PC" function button on the remote. I also have my Western Digital TV Live connected to the HDMI port # 4 which, in turn corresponds to the "PC" button on the remote. I was told by an Onkyo CSR that, if the TV Live and the CD player were both on, the TV Play would receive preference because it is connected by HDMI, but iif the TV Play is switched off, then I should hear the CD player. I had someone on an AV forum tell me I would have to unplug the TV Play to hear the CD, but that seems like a very impracticle option.Besides, what's the difference between switching off a component and unplugging it? I've spent several hours poring over the manual, and working with the onscreen settings, and still have not solved the problem. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks for reading.


----------



## kikkenit2 (Oct 26, 2006)

Some electronics (like dvr's) are still on when you turn them off.
If this is the case, don't disconnect the hdmi cable. Just disconnect the power to the player. 
The inputs are all shared on the remote. Some stereos have an "input" button that cycles between hdmi, digital or analog audio. 
Most receivers you have to go into the setup menu to change it. No fun.

Did you try connecting the cd cables to the tv/cd input? That should work. 
If you still get the sound from video sources try turning off arc (audio return channel) on the tv or receiver.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

Have you tried unplugging the WD Live? If you do and the CD then works you can get a RF controlled plugin outlet at Lowes, Home Depot etc that will kill the power to the Live box.


----------



## reber1b (Jun 14, 2007)

Did you try connecting the cd cables to the tv/cd input? That should work. 
If you still get the sound from video sources try turning off arc (audio return channel) on the tv or receiver.[/QUOTE]

Thanks for the reply kikkenit2.. I tried to figure out how to use those inputs but still don't understand how to select them since there is no mode selector button that I can find on the remote that relates to them. I guess I'm totally behind the curve here since this is the first new amp I've bought in over twenty years. The pdf manual does more to confuse me than instruct me. The remote must be designed to operate several higher end models than mine because there are quite a few buttons on it that are not even mentioned in the manual.


----------



## reber1b (Jun 14, 2007)

olguy said:


> Have you tried unplugging the WD Live? If you do and the CD then works you can get a RF controlled plugin outlet at Lowes, Home Depot etc that will kill the power to the Live box.


Old age is catching up to me olguy, I can't believe that slipped my mind. I actually have a set of three rf controlled outlets, and I'm only using two of them now. I'll try that tonight. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

All the HDMI inputs are assignable. And there are several analog audio inputs on the back as well. If you didnt re-assign them, then HDMI 4 defaults to assigned as the pc input. move the L/R audio cables from your cd player over to the tv/cd input in the back and choose the tv/cd input button on the remote control. Should solve your problem.


----------



## kikkenit2 (Oct 26, 2006)

reber1b said:


> Thanks for the reply kikkenit2.. I tried to figure out how to use those inputs but still don't understand how to select them since there is no mode selector button that I can find on the remote that relates to them. I guess I'm totally behind the curve here since this is the first new amp I've bought in over twenty years. The pdf manual does more to confuse me than instruct me. The remote must be designed to operate several higher end models than mine because there are quite a few buttons on it that are not even mentioned in the manual.


Forgot to get back sooner. There is a tv/cd input button on the remote. CCarncross backs me up. It should work.


----------



## reber1b (Jun 14, 2007)

CCarncross said:


> All the HDMI inputs are assignable. And there are several analog audio inputs on the back as well. If you didnt re-assign them, then HDMI 4 defaults to assigned as the pc input. move the L/R audio cables from your cd player over to the tv/cd input in the back and choose the tv/cd input button on the remote control. Should solve your problem.


Thanks CCarncross, that makes sense. I'll try that next.


----------

